# If you had $40,000



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

and could only use it for a culinary education, where would you go and why?


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

Dang it! I was gonna pay off my mortgage with that! :lol: :lol:

Id go to the CIA. I kinda like the faculty and the campus. Plus J&W is too far away.


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

I'd go to a school where I could get the best Pastry and Baking education possible. I imagine it would be either J&W or CIA.


----------



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

NECI. An 8 to 1 student to instructor ratio as a rule not an average.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Hmmmm....Napa CIA or LeNotre....field trips in the vacinity included with the remaining $ I hope.


----------



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

chiffonade, is that solely for baking and pastry. Or is that in conjunction with culinary arts?


----------



## pastry--chef (Aug 13, 2001)

O.k if I had $40,000 fo a culinary education I wouldnt go to CIA J&W or any of the others I would use it to travel to other kitchens. 1st I would find employment in my home town work for free if I had to and see if I actually enjoyed cooking (to many culinary students I find have never worked in the industry and have no idea what the actual culinary side is like outside of school). Second I would research the places that interest me what style of cooking are they doing would I enjoy it then aproach the chef offer him my services in the dish pit and tell him you are really wanting to learn how to cook, tell him why you want to work for him(all chefs love to be told that people enjoy there food), let him know that you are willing to start at the bottom and work your way up and that you are prepared to come in if someone is sick (so this means while you are doing the dishes ask people questions watch what people are doing look interested be cheerful even though you have dishpit hands). Learn as much as you can then move on with a good work record behind perhaps the chef will help you find another position dont EVER underestimate the chefs network out there. The reason I would chose this route if I had to train again is because I know employers out there are looking for experience over school marks (training is very important but please dont think that when you finish culinary school that you have finished all of our grads here at the resort start as 3rd cooks the only difference being because of your knowledge you should move up the ranks faster) therfore the more you know the further you go.

Cheers P-C


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

I've already done Peter Kump's for French cooking (what they now refer to as The Techniques of Fine Cooking but I understand they've even changed that around now). Since we've decided to open a bakery down the road, I'd like to concentrate on pastry and baking.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

I'd go to Paris and apprentice in a nice patisserie boulangerie.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

If I had $40.000 for culinary education, first I would set up a scholership program at J&W of $15.000 and ask the school to match it 25 cents on the dollor.

Then I would offer $10.000 to my local highschool to develope a better more consice home eg (i don't know if they call it that anymore)

Then I would take the remaining $25.000 and tour all the European countries and offer my services for free to have the oppurtunity to work in some of the kitchens I only dream about


----------



## leo r. (Nov 10, 2001)

If i had this i would take a hike and work in Canada or the good old U.S.A. I`d also need to be younger but i`m TOO OLD!! Leo.


----------



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

$40k.

I'd go to a community college and get an AAS in Food & Beverage Management. Cost about $3,500. Take the remaining $36,500 and go to a cuisine & patisserie school.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

School? What school!??!? For 40k, I'd get someone like, say, <insert big name chef here> to teach a 3 month intensive all-inclusive cooking course in my home  You think 40k for a three month engagement is worth it? I'd take it if it were offered to me.

Kuan


----------



## driftwolf (Jun 3, 2002)

$40,000? (US I presume).

Well, I've been doing a fair amount of research into the various schools, and here are the costs I've discovered so far.

http://www.dnrc.co.uk/culinary_training.htm

If someone sees any mistakes I'd welcome a correction.

As I'm moving to Nanaimo for other reasons, what I've decided to do with my $40,000 is go to Malaspina (the local college) for $2000, then get some experience in some of the better restaurants on Vancouver Island, *then* decide on the most appropriate career path. It might be to apprentice with someone, or it might be to go to a school, probably both.

PS: (technote): the page above was generated by MS Excel, which produces broken, non-standard code. If you can't see it let me know and I'll try to clean it up manually.


----------

